# Exotics in SA



## Fuscus (Sep 27, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Ricko (Sep 27, 2004)

now fuscus there was an amnesty fior this stuff. lol


----------



## kevyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Pretty BCI. Was that at the Bredl's too?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2004)

All the exotics are from Bredls.


----------

